# Hired a neighbour friend to clean my house and it’s not working



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Mar 12, 2021)

Update: Problem solved! I was honest (Its just easier to be truthful) and kind and it all worked out. See my follow up comments on the thread.




Long story short my regular cleaning lady quit cleaning because of Covid. I hired a neighbour friend who is an amazing person but it turns out she doesn’t know how to clean. Things like sweeping the floors in our old house even though I asked her to use the vacuum because the broom misses the corners, leaving dirt and dust. Cleaning the inside of the window and missing the corners.  Lots of minor things like this that I don’t want to go around the house and point out. My old cleaner  cleaned professionally and did a great job, missed no little details like this current cleaner does.

My oldest cleaner contacted me a week ago letting me know she’s decided to start up again. But I already have my neighbour cleaning and I didn’t know when I hired her my old cleaner would start up again.

I want to hire back my old cleaner but don’t know what to say that won’t upset my neighbour friend. It seems silly I realize but my neighbour is a nice person and very social which I like, so I don’t want to upset her. I can’t think of any way to tell her that won’t leave her upset.

Has anyone here been in a similar situation? How did you deal with it?

(I will provide updates in the comments).


----------



## Jules (Mar 12, 2021)

No, and I sure don’t envy you.


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2021)

I would tell your neighbor that your regular cleaning person is very desperate for a job & she & her kids (if she has any) will be homeless if you don't hire her back.  That would avoid you having to criticize her work.
In the future, remember, business with friends is a bad idea.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 12, 2021)

Tell your neighbor that when your regular cleaning lady had to quit, she asked if she would still have her job when she was able to return and you promised her she would, so now she is able to return and you feel obligated to keep your promise.


----------



## jujube (Mar 12, 2021)

It's not going to be easy, but if you continue to pay your neighbor to clean your house poorly, you will start to resent her.  That will interfere with your friendship.  So, either way, it's not going to turn out well.

Some times, when taking off a bandage, it's best to just rip it off and get it over with.  I'm afraid you're just going to have to do just that with your neighbor.  Explain to her that you hired her thinking your former cleaning person wasn't going to come back and now that she is, you will be going back to her.

Friendship and business usually don't mix well.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Tell your neighbor that when your regular cleaning lady had to quit, she asked if she would still have her job when she was able to return and you promised her she would, so now she is able to return and you feel obligated to keep your promise.


That's a good statement to make. That way hopefully no hard feelings and if you need help with something again sometime she'd be more willing to assist.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Mar 12, 2021)

I prefer to be honest, so I think the suggestions that basically suggest to explain what has happened is best. Those who said it won’t be easy, you’re right. But I don’t want to pay for sub par cleaning either. It just doesn’t make me feel good knowing my house isn’t as clean as I like. Especially when I’m paying the going rate, it’s not like I’m cheaping out.

I took the first step, checking with my old cleaning lady that she still has a spot available. Good cleaners fill up quickly here. If she has time for me then I’ll talk with my neighbour friend.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 12, 2021)

Why lie?  Don't lie!  Deception helps nothing!
be truthful with her.  You feel you need to give her (the first housekeeper) her job back.  Then take her ( the new housekeeper)out to lunch!
Never had a housekeeper, so I know nothing about it.  Just guessing!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 12, 2021)

I would thank her and tell her the truth without providing any defense or detail.  Simply say that your long-time cleaning lady has become available now that the pandemic is winding down.

I would give her a small severance to soften the blow.

Good luck!

_"Never complain and never explain." _- Benjamin Disraeli


----------



## SetWave (Mar 12, 2021)

Yeah, just be straight up honest. No need to criticize her cleaning. Just tell her the usual housekeeper is coming back.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Mar 13, 2021)

I spoke with her, and I was honest and kind without pointing out what I wasn’t happy with. It turns out a lady in my walking group is looking for a cleaner to do mostly yard clean up and bedding changes and laundry, which this cleaner does a great job with so it may work out well for everyone in the end.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> I would tell your neighbor that your regular cleaning person is very desperate for a job & she & her kids (if she has any) will be homeless if you don't hire her back.  That would avoid you having to criticize her work.
> In the future, remember, business with friends is a bad idea.


I agree and, who knows, it’s probably true


----------



## Chris21E (Mar 13, 2021)

Have them work on totally different days or weeks....


----------



## Aunt Marg (Mar 13, 2021)

win231 said:


> I would tell your neighbor that your regular cleaning person is very desperate for a job & she & her kids (if she has any) will be homeless if you don't hire her back.  That would avoid you having to criticize her work.
> *In the future, remember, business with friends is a bad idea.*


My sentiment exactly.


----------

